# 29 Gallon Re-Scaped



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful! Nice color and dense healthy looking plants. What lights did you change to?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

dang said:


> I recently had to replace the light fixtures on my long going 29 gallon tank, which inspired me to add some new plants specimens. These have grown in nicely, and I will continue to "shape" the plants as they fill in. This was shot simply using my cell phone, so not the best quality. Not posting it in the journal section, because this isn't really that. Just a single shot for now.


 pardon me while I drool over your massive wall of anubias.
Lovely tank!


----------



## Untalented (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice blend of colors! Good job sir.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks, all. The lights are two Current USA + Pro fixtures. I started with one, but it was not enough light. They are not set to their max, though. I've trimmed the anubias back quite a bit, and the trimmings end up in my quarantine tank, since it has not much light on it. Some of the other plants grow so rapidly, that I am trimming a lot each week. I will add another photo from the side. It looks quite lovely from that angle.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Adding two more photos of the tank, taken from an angle. It is a bit of a jungle. I need a bigger tank or need to do some serious cutting back. The were shot with a cell phone.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

dang said:


> Adding two more photos of the tank, taken from an angle. It is a bit of a jungle. I need a bigger tank or need to do some serious cutting back. The were shot with a cell phone.


 Beautiful!


The Phantom tetras, Rummy-nose and Neons look great in that colorful tank!

Great photography skills as well.


----------



## redneck joe (Mar 13, 2019)

nice work.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you, Joe and Discusluv. I am used to looking through a camera... I am a visual artist, so kind of trained that way.

Early on I had Riccia, some Gloso (maybe) and some Dwarf Sag in the foreground. Over the years the Crypts have taken over this area, but I keep them cut short in the foreground. Among other things, this allows the group of Cories (who hide out, except at feeding time) to be able to get to their food (sinking wafers). So instead of a lush green carpet, the foreground is more like a "carpet backer" made of a rough fiber, ha ha. And it is more deep olive green than a lush verdant bright green. 

I am hoping to do two more tanks in the future. A rimless iwagumi, that will not be too large (perhaps) in a classic style, and a large tank that can accommodate my planted tank fantasies. We may be doing some work on the house though, so it will wait until after that... maybe a few years out.


----------



## LadyWonkyMcJankeypants (Nov 7, 2018)

I absolutely love the crypt foreground. I really like the colors and textures it adds.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Amazing, great job.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

I cut back the plants a bit a couple of days ago, so here is a new cell phone photo, not of the highest quality.


----------

